

The Rise and Fall of Swivel.com - cscheid
http://eagereyes.org/criticism/the-rise-and-fall-of-swivel

======
ryanwaggoner
_Kosara: So what went wrong?

Mulloy: It all points back to this: the CEO was incompetent, or not as on the
ball as he could have been. I couldn't have said this easily a year and a half
ago, but now with more time between me and what happened, I think it was just
a number of mistakes._

This kind of humility and introspection is rare and inspiring. I had never
heard of Brian Mulloy but I'll be watching to see what he does next.

------
revorad
Similar story from Stuart Roseman of Verifiable -
[http://stuartroseman.com/post/619953720/out-with-the-old-
bus...](http://stuartroseman.com/post/619953720/out-with-the-old-business-in-
with-the-new)

------
morisy
Incredibly honest interview. $2 million in seed funding, three to four million
dollars in expenses, and _single digit subscribers_. It sounds from the
interview, though, that one of the major problems was they came from an
enterprise background, where they were very successful, and then were told to
make a consumer product, and ended up trying to split the non-existent middle.

Fantastic read.

------
nodata
Wow. The name couldn't have helped..
<http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=swivel>

